# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  سوالات آزمون های آزمایشی

## zahra.km

سلام
دوستان اگه ممکنه آیدی کانال های تلگرامی ای رو که سوالات آزمون های قلمچی رو قرار میدن بگین.
خودم بانک آزمون کنکوری رو دارم ولی با تاخیر قرار میده.واسه آزمون جمعه رو دوشنبه قرار میده.

پیشاپیش خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Naznk

azmoniko
Mrkonkori

----------

